# Special Agent Joseph Peters



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Special Agent*

*Joseph M. Peters*

United States Army Criminal Investigation Division, U.S. Government

End of Watch: Sunday, October 6, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 24
*Tour:* 6 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Bomb
*Location:* Overseas
*Incident Date:* 10/6/2013
*Weapon:* Explosives; Improvised device
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Special Agent Joseph Peters was killed by an improvised explosive device while accompanying soldiers during combat operations in Kandahar Province, Afghanistan.

Three soldiers were also killed in the explosion.

Special Agent Peters had served in the U.S. Army for six years and was assigned to the 286th Military Police Detachment (CID), 5th Military Police Battalion (CID), Vicenza, Italy. He is survived by his wife and 20-month-old son.

Special Agent Peters was posthumously awarded the Combat Action Badge, Bronze Star Medal and Purple Heart.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Major General David E. Quantock
United States Army Criminal Investigation Division
27130 Telegraph Road
Russell Knox Building
Quantico, VA 22314

Phone: (571) 305-4009

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21848-special-agent-joseph-m-peters#ixzz2h9uCq6h2


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2013)

R.I.P. Special Agent Peters


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

God bless You SA Peters


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Special Agent Peters


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

RIP Special Agent Peters


----------



## American Protector (Oct 13, 2013)

Rest in Peace Joseph, may you find peace in the next life. Thank you for your selfless service to this great nation, and you will never be forgotten.


----------

